# Watch this



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Life as a gangster must be rough...watch his flip flops...LMAO!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats what happens when you smoke pot....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats some funny chit there.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea thats was some funny chit , seen him do tha turtle


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have a funny feeling his IQ isnt above 100


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

lmao...that was fuuny


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

hahah lmao!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol the flops went flying


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

His buddy just bust out laughing at him!!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> thats what happens when you smoke pot....


:thinking: ^^^^^This is never happened to me!! j/k


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, nevermind. We all know it.









:rockn::rockn:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> lol the flops went flying


Love those flops and his azz flyin!!!!:haha:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

The best is he never stopped dancing!! lol


----------

